# REO's the Chuck Norris of Mods



## Stevape;)

I just had to shoot out for a meeting earlier. So I got on the bike and left for the meeting. At one point I heard this metal hitting the road sound. On looking back I see my Reo fell out of my pocket. First thing to cross my mind was ok thats it Reo is a write off. 
I inspected the few skuff marks nothing a scotsh bright pad wont fix. Had a few toots and its like nothing ever happened. 
Now if thats not as indestructible as Chuck Norris is I dont know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

If Chuck did vape he would most certainly have a REO!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

That's why I will never sell my REO even when the urge kicks in to sell it and upgrade I always tell myself I need to have an indestructible mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ernest

Rob Fisher said:


> If Chuck did vape he would most certainly have a REO!


I do, and I have several, 


Stevape;) said:


> Now if thats not as indestructible as Chuck Norris is I dont know.


 and thank you, but I was much younger then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## cam

Had mine driven over a while back, reo survived after a bit of pannel beating, scratches are too deep for a new paintjob to hide, but she works, even if only with certain atties. pity about the skew 510. sadly none of the other 4 mods in the bag could say the same, and likewise for every tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

cam said:


> Had mine driven over a while back, reo survived after a bit of pannel beating, scratches are too deep for a new paintjob to hide, but she works, even if only with certain atties. pity about the skew 510. sadly none of the other 4 mods in the bag could say the same, and likewise for every tank.



what was it driven over by ? a tank !

RIP 4 mods.....


----------



## cam

just my father in laws beamer


----------



## Stosta

cam said:


> just my father in laws beamer


Ugh... In-laws...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cam

Indeed... But I got the last laugh. Married his daughter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

cam said:


> Indeed... But I got the last laugh. Married his daughter


The illusion is real. I'm sure he was happy to be rid of the burden

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stevape;)

@Christos you mean the old man is playing a long con haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Stevape;) said:


> I just had to shoot out for a meeting earlier. So I got on the bike and left for the meeting. At one point I heard this metal hitting the road sound. On looking back I see my Reo fell out of my pocket. First thing to cross my mind was ok thats it Reo is a write off.
> I inspected the few skuff marks nothing a scotsh bright pad wont fix. Had a few toots and its like nothing ever happened.
> Now if thats not as indestructible as Chuck Norris is I dont know.


ended up in my pool during a party at my house with mine . and because of too much wine ( didnt really thougth about battery safety)i just change the wick without changing battery . worked .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Haha see indestructible


----------



## Stevape;)

Seeing as I have not named my Reo yet and feel it will suit. I dub thee Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Stevape;) said:


> Seeing as I have not named my Reo yet and feel it will suit. I dub thee Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stevape;)

I can see the resemblance whahaha


----------



## Spydro

cam said:


> Had mine driven over a while back, reo survived after a bit of pannel beating, scratches are too deep for a new paintjob to hide, but she works, *even if only with certain atties. pity about the skew 510.* sadly none of the other 4 mods in the bag could say the same, and likewise for every tank.



You can replace the damaged 510 in your Reo. Reosmods now sells the updated SS adjustable 510's as a complete unit for $15, or at a wholesale price for 10 units.

A couple are in my Reos spares kit as cheap insurance.

Might be a wholesale candidate for a group buy on your side of the pond.







http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Stevape;)

From the pic it looks like a zero clearance fit. So I take it some heat and cooling required in fitting them?


----------



## andro

Spydro said:


> You can replace the damaged 510 in your Reo. Reosmods now sells the updated SS adjustable 510's as a complete unit for $15, or at a wholesale price for 10 units.
> 
> A couple are in my Reos spares kit as cheap insurance.
> 
> Might be a wholesale candidate for a group buy on your side of the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9


I will be happy for a group buy on this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

Ernest said:


> I do, and I have several,
> and thank you, but I was much younger then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

andro said:


> I will be happy for a group buy on this



I'm also keen.


----------



## cam

for obvious reasons i would also be keen


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Spydro 

@Alex, do you think I need to buy this ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro
> 
> @Alex, do you think I need to buy this ?



Yeah we should definitely bring a whole bunch in, I'm sure there's a way to do it using my drill press.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm in.


----------



## Genosmate

Alex said:


> Yeah we should definitely bring a whole bunch in, I'm sure there's a way to do it using my drill press.


I'd check something with Rob O Neil before buying any of them.
Find out if they are exactly the same external diameter as those which are press fitted into the Reo's.
If they are you need not only to be able to remove the existing 510 (without specialist equipment that won't be easy) and if you have to drill it out it will have to be an undersized hole and then reamed,and you will be reaming the remnants of S/S.
It's not just a case of buying a drill bit or applying heat etc.
I remember a while back that replacement 510's were not available from Reosmods for diy.
There was a reason for it guys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Genosmate said:


> I'd check something with Rob O Neil before buying any of them.
> Find out if they are exactly the same external diameter as those which are press fitted into the Reo's.
> If they are you need not only to be able to remove the existing 510 (without specialist equipment that won't be easy) and if you have to drill it out it will have to be an undersized hole and then reamed,and you will be reaming the remnants of S/S.
> It's not just a case of buying a drill bit or applying heat etc.
> I remember a while back that replacement 510's were not available from Reosmods for diy.
> There was a reason for it guys!



I would use the drill press to press it out, not drill it out... that would be crazy. It has to be pressed from the inside out, which is the tricky part. But not impossible according to this thread. https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/question-on-the-510-connection.483256/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

I have one in my vape cupboard that I got if anyone is interested in pictures or crude measurments with a ruler.
as @Genosmate said, The connector is a press fit style and it will surely be a difficult task to get it out!


----------



## Genosmate

Alex said:


> I would use the drill press to press it out, not drill it out... that would be crazy. It has to be pressed from the inside out, which is the tricky part. But not impossible according to this thread. https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/question-on-the-510-connection.483256/


Can you explain to me how you will use a drill press to press that bushing out from the inside of the mod outwards please?
He doesn't say you use a drill press,he says you need one!
You'd drill it and ream it and you still have to press fit the new one.
I'm just trying to help you out but it's your choice.


----------



## Alex

Genosmate said:


> Can you explain to me how you will use a drill press to press that bushing out from the inside of the mod outwards please?
> He doesn't say you use a drill press,he says you need one!
> You'd drill it and ream it and you still have to press fit the new one.
> I'm just trying to help you out but it's your choice.



Well I'm just speculating now, but based on my past macgyver experiments with using an inverted drill bit to press things, I don't think it'll be too difficult, . Alternatively, one of my clients has a large machining/fab dept. I'll just ask the manager to help me out, they have an Arbor press.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

To replace your old Reo 510 with the new adjustable 510 assembly the way that Reosmods does it per Robert...

Remove the old center post, bottle and tube.

Set up your drill press with a drill bit slightly smaller them the outside diameter of the old 510 connection. Drill out the old brass 510 connection, and when you see aluminum on the drill bit you know you have gone deep enough.

Set up a Dremel with a sanding drum. Remove the last bit of the outer brass casing *in one spot* with the sanding drum. You should have no problem pulling the remainder of the old 510 out.

Press the new 510 in place.

I asked Robert about a video, and he will make one within a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Forgot to add... group buy for 10 or more would be $12 per 510.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Why not just use a simple G clamp to push the old one out and the new one in?


----------



## Ernest

Spydro said:


> Forgot to add... group buy for 10 or more would be $12 per 510.



I'm in if we start a group buy, got one Reo that can use a new 510.


----------



## Silver

Check this out guys

Another destruction test for the Reo Grand. Saw this on ECF.

*Bottom line - the Reo survives being run over by a forklift - just the door gets bent.*

Check out from about 5:30 for the run over.
Then watch what they say afterwards from about 8:00 onwards

Classic mod - love it!



PS - @Eric Parlin , just tagging you to check this out if you haven't already

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jamo88

Did the Forklift break?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Jamo88 said:


> Did the Forklift break?



Lol @Jamo88 
No, the foklift didnt break

But I did hear the wheels of the forklift grumble a bit because the Chuck Norris Reo Grand is a hard piece of kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Well, they can be really glad that the Chuck Norris mod did not get upset with them, that forklift would have been a tight fit, sideways!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Parlin

I love that video! I got a preview of it the night it was launched on YouTube. I cringed a little at them prying the door off, but was not surprised by the results of the testing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

